# Flash Drive Problem



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

I just bought a Sandisk Cruzer Micro 1GB flash drive. I have two working USB ports and it doesn't work in either. My other Attache Flash Drive works though.

When I go into device manager and look at its properties it says "This device cannot start. (Code 10)" The computer knows it is a USB Mass Storage Device but there is a yellow ! over the USB icon in device manager. I've uninstalled it a few times and uninstalled all the USB drivers. All were re-installed normally but the flash drive still wont work. I went to my cousins house and the drive worked without a problem.

Anyone have any ideas for what I should do?

PS: Win XP with SP2


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcomr to TSF! If you are using your front USB ports, try the rear ones, as the front ports aren't always powered. I have seen this before, but I don't remember how I solved it...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

This may seem a little drastic, but go to the USB area in Device Manager and select update drivers for All the items in that area. Normally, that takes either selecting the update driver optioin or in some cases, a right click and selecting properties to update them.

Then, go into all the USB Root Hub areas and right click....select properties.....select power management......then uncheck the option that says "allow this device to turn off this device to save power." See if that helps....and if it does not, then go back in and set them like they were, or turn that option back on.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been using the back USB ports the whole time. One part of one of the USB ports on the front broke a few months ago. Then the other front port stopped working too.

Anyway, I tried what you said Tumbleweed and it still won't work. All of the drivers were up to date.

I've tried unninstalling and reinstalling the drive a few times. When I do that I get somthing like these messages: "USB Device found", then "USB Mass Storage Device", and then finally "A problem occured during hardware installation. It might not work properly"

And thanks for trying to help me you guys.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

This happened to a network card i had so i chucked it away because i couldnt fix it!


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well its a brand new $35 flash drive so I dont want to junk it just yet. I'm gonna mess around with it for a few more days and If I can't fix it I'll just take it back.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If other drives work in that area and you can't see this one, taking it back might be the best option since it is new. That is probably what action I would take in that case because if others work, it has to be the drive since the USB ports are working with the other drive you have.


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

I just got home from returning the flash drive, and the new one doesn't work either.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

What a bummer that is. Do you still have any yellow or red marks in your device manager that might indicate a driver problem?


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

Now my computer says it is an unknown device and that no drivers are installed for the device. I tried to update the drivers again and my computer said that my drivers were up to date.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

In Device manager, Under the Universal Bus Controllers, if you click that little + sign, what is the first item listed under there. Be very specific in what it says. Like does it say: Standard Enchanced PCI to USB Host Controller? Also, list the second item under that same main heading.

Post back with that information.


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is what it says with the nonworking drive plugged in

-Unknown Device
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
-VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
-VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
-VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller

And without the drive plugged in
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
-VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
-VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
-VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Is there any way to update the drivers in this one: *VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller?*(right click, update drivers) Also, in your motherboard disk, are there any USB drivers included in that package (I don't know your board) that you need to install? In the BIOS setup menu, are all the USB things enabled? There has to be some reason for this not working and I can't seem to put my finger on it.

Also, does this device show up now in My computer? If so, can you format it?


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

It doesn't show up in My computer, so I can't reformat it.

I put in the mobo disk and reinstalled the drivers, but I need to restart first. I'll do that and then check the bios and report my findings soon/


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

Enabled everything that had to do with USB and it STILL will not show up.

I'm not sure if this is good news or not, but when I was trying to get into the BIOS I hit the wrong button. The Boot Menu came up and I saw the name of the Flash Drive. Sandisk Cruzer Micro U3 or something like that.


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you have any more ideas, Tumbleweed?


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

Im assuming all 2.0 drivers are installed, the U3 requires all 2.0 drivers. Even though Sp2 installs 2.0 drivers, try finding another generic 2.0 driver. I had the same problem with my external harddrive even with sp4 on my win2000 sys. dont download from the mobo mfg. Find one from another website. That's all i can think of. It is definetly incorrect drivers etc.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Why not try to format the darn thing in someone else's computer and then put it in yours and see if it comes up. In the meantime, I will do some searching later today to see if there might be another answer.


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

I took it to a friends and uninstalled the U3 software. But I don't really know where to look for 2.0 drivers.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

The 2.0 drivers should be either on the motherboard disk or they should load when you put SP2 in. Was your friends computer able to see and use the drive?


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

I already tried the drivers on the mobo disk, they didn't do anything. The flash drive has worked in every other computer I've tried it in too. Ericunicast said something about downloading generic drivers, but i don't know where to get them. I don't want to download the wrong thing.


----------



## Davis 30788 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone Else?


----------



## neb14 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have recently purchsed a T One 8gb Flash drive. It is to work on 98SE.
I followed all the instructions (which were few), loaded the Win 98 software, and tried the CyberPower hub and the rear USB port to no avail. One note of interest, the CyberPower USB 4 port hub light goes on when I insert theT One then immediately goes off.
Any assistance will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

The size of the drive is too large for 98.

I know it sounds weird but it is the truth. The drivers may load, may recognize the drive, but the file system is un-readable

98SE is also far from secure and should not be in circulation as of 2002.

Upgrade to windows 2000 at least for your own sake.:4-thatsba


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

If davis is still out there....

Generic drivers can be downloaded from Microsoft through windows update.

The VIA is exactly what I had problems with.
I have a Soyotech KT Dragon Plus v1.0 mobo

*this is a year old thread, neb14, try posting in a new thread to get faster answers.


----------

